# Externships In Italy



## bariredce (May 28, 2004)

Hello,
I'm wanting to do my externship in Italy. Has anyone done an externship or intership overseas. I'm trying to see what I would be in for. What the benifits are and so on. Thank you.

CeCe


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Take a look at this thread from a couple years ago.
good luck

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/showthread.php?t=986


----------

